# Lüftersteuerung über Tomahawk B550



## sigger81 (14. Dezember 2020)

Hi Zusammen,

ich habe am Samstag in mein vorhandenes Gehäuse ( NZXT S340 Elite ) ein neues System verbaut. Als Mainboard
kommt das MSI B550 Tomahawk zum Einsatz.

Ich habe meine 4 Silent Wings 3 ( kein PWM) am Mainboard angeschlossen ( vorher über die mitgelieferten Adapter
am Netzteil).  Stelle ich nun die Lüfter im Bios auf DC, drehen sie sich wenn der PC hochfährt oder man in die 
Einstellungen im Bios geht. Hat der PC dann gebootet, gehen sie nach ca. 10 sek. aus.

Woran könnte das liegen? Ich habe die Lüfter nun erstmal wieder ans Netzteil angeschlossen, hätte aber sie aber doch 
gerne über das MB laufen, da ich sie hier regeln kann. Es sind 3 PIN Silent Wings 3x 140 und 1x120mm von 2016.
Oder brauche ich neue PWM Lüfter?

Der Rest vom System läuft ohne Probleme.

Sys:

Ryzen 5 5600x
Tomahawk B550
MSI RTX 3060ti
32GB Corsair 3600
Seasonic Focus GX 650
Dark Rock 4

Ich hoffe ihr habt einen Tipp für mich. 

Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## ursmii (14. Dezember 2020)

Select PWM mode or DC mode
sorry ... überlesen. dann kanns wohl nur die anlaufspannung sein


----------



## chill_eule (14. Dezember 2020)

ursmii schrieb:


> Select PWM mode or *DC* mode


Hat er doch gemacht 

@sigger81 im UEFI im "Hardware Monitor" schon eine Lüfterkurve eingestellt? 

https://download.msi.com/archive/mnu_exe/mb/E7C91v2.1.pdf 

ab Seite 57. "Auto" Mode könntest du auch Versuchen.
Vermutliche sind die Lüfter im "idle" zu weit runter geregelt, zu geringe Spannung?


----------



## sigger81 (15. Dezember 2020)

Vielen Dank. Dann werde ich das mal probieren.  Habe mich mit der Lüfterkurve noch nicht beschäftigt, da mich das nicht Anlaufen direkt so irritiert hat.

Sollte das Ganze nicht funktionieren, habt ihr eine Empfehlung für andere Lüfter? Müssen keine Silent Wings sein, gerne schwarz ohne bling bling.


----------



## ursmii (15. Dezember 2020)

wenn sich deine jetzigen lüfter mit der angehobenen kurve steuern lassen und du mit den temperaturen zufrieden bist, dann ist alles ok.
ich habe neu komplett auf ARCTIC P120/140 PST umgestellt (allerdings mit wasser)
im einsatz als gehäuselüfter sind auch noch ARCTIC BioniX P140 (einfach die teurere variante von oben), lohnt sich nicht, ausser die stylische innere auskleidung passt ins gesammtdesign.


----------



## Belzebub13 (15. Dezember 2020)

Hi sigger81,

also ich nutze auch 3Pin Lüfter auf diesem Mainboard und habe soweit keine Probleme.
Mir ist aber auch manchmal aufgefallen das ein Lüfter nicht dreht wenn ich hochfahre, was jedoch bestimmt an den geringen Temperaturen liegt. Später im Betrieb dreht dieser auch.

Liegt alles am einstellen der Lüfterkurve, da kannst du ja im DC-Modus genau festlegen wieviel Volt bei welcher Temperatur angelegt sind und welche Temperatur verwendet werden soll z.b. CPU oder GPU. Schau dir das mal an ... da brauchst du keine neuen Lüfter kaufen.

Grüße


----------



## DAU_0815 (16. Dezember 2020)

sigger81 schrieb:


> Woran könnte das liegen? I


Daran, dass die automatische Lüfterkurve zu geringe Werte hat und die Lüfter stoppen. Einfach eine Individuelle Lüfterkurve einstellen. Ansonsten ist die4 Netzteil Steuerung ziemlich ideal. Je nach Last und Temperatur werden die Lüfter geregelt. Das ergibt herrlich unaufgeregte Lüfter, die unter wirkliche rLast des Rechners dann auch Drehzahl bekommen, aber nicht, wenn z.B. der Virenscanner kurz die CPU belastet.

Zusammenfassung: Du brauchst keine neuen Lüfter, sondern nur eine manuelle Lüfterkurve. Muss man etwas ausprobieren. Zuerst würde ich eine Kennlinie aufnehmen. Was drehen die üfter bei 10%, 20%, 30%, ..., 90% 100%. Und dann notierst Du Dir dazu, ab wann Lüfter hörbar werden und ab wann störend.

Und dann hat man alles, um nach eingenen Bedürfnissen einen ausreichend ruhigen und ausreichend kühlen Rechner zu bekommen. Ich würde einfach wieder die genial Netzteilregelung nehmen. Insbesondere mit BeQuiet Lüftern funktioniert die gut.


----------



## sigger81 (17. Dezember 2020)

Super! Vielen Dank für eure Antworten! 

Dann werde ich mich im Weihnachtsurlaub mal mit einer Lüfterkurze beschäftigen. Aktuell funktioniert es aber auch sehr gut über die Anschlüsse am Netzteil. Temperaturen und Lautstärke stimmen. Aber jetzt reitzt
mich die Einstellfunktion doch sehr


----------

